# cooking w/ collostrum?



## cariboujaguar

anyone ever cook w/ excess collustrum? I was curious and looked it up and found little to nothing... did learn that foods made w/ Collostrum is referred to as 'beestings' I just ruined a batch of Collustrum in an attempt to heat treat it (then baby cried and whoops!) it turns so 'cheesey' it seems perfect for making cottae cheese or something out of it... but alas I could not find any recipes... I guess I'll feed it to the dogs LOL


----------



## Patty13637

The thought is YUCKY to me .

Patty


----------



## Sheryl

:ick I second that opinion.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra

Nope never the dogs barely eat the mess ups I'm not going to .


----------



## cariboujaguar

Most people think it gross but it's not too uncommon. A company sells cow collostrum, it's pricey. People take it to boost their immune systems... kind of like royal jelly... I didn't mean to use the mess ups, I mean does anyone cook w/ normal collostrum...


----------



## mill-valley

I've heard of making pudding with it, might be a recipe in Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats ??? not sure. Grosses me out also but the book says it's a delicacy.


----------



## Bernice

Oh gosh....I agree, YUKKY! When I was a kid for Christmas (my father was Swedish) we had to eat this pudding, forgot the name, made of colostrom, he would refer to it in English as, "blood pudding." Of course he thought it was divine.


----------



## cariboujaguar

why does collostrum gross everyone out? It's just super nutritious milk...


----------



## Patty13637

Cause it looks like mucous !


Patty


----------



## mill-valley

:yeahthat

I don't do thick liquids, even yogurt. Gotta be able to drink it....or eat it .


----------



## cariboujaguar

my goats collostrum just seems creamy to me, thick but not slimey...


----------



## Patty13637

Some things just gros me out and this is one of them :crazy


----------



## Sheryl

:yeahthat :ick :ick

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra

many many weight builders drink it straight. I have a customer who's doctor recommended giving it to thier babies (human) to help with their immune systems. 
I personally don't like the taste of it and am sure not going to cook with it but that is me. 
Have at it then come back and tell us if you like it. All my colostrum is frozen and kept to either sell to others that need it for deer or other animals + my customer for his babies and for my goat kids or goat friends that need it I would not have enough to ever try cooking with it if I wanted to.


----------



## Madfarmer

There's no accounting for taste! Y'all know the difference between boogers & broccoli?

Little kids won't eat broccoli. :crazy :crazy

Tom


----------



## Sheryl

EEEWWWWWWW! :ick you are right, but it's still eeewwwww!

Sheryl


----------



## cariboujaguar

boy Sheryl you REALLY don't like this idea do you? LOL


----------



## Sheryl

ya think? :biggrin sorry, there's a lot of things that don't gross me out, but for some reason, this does. I can't help it.! yuck.

Sheryl


----------



## cariboujaguar

that's ok, it's fun to come read your commentary lol I thought it was gross too, still haven't tried it... but I have a curious nature and probably will taste it someday... maybe not lol... I dunno..


----------



## Madfarmer

Well, when all else fails, Google. The Weston A Price website has several recipes--mostly pudding type things. There's lots of other sites with recipes. The reactions seem much the same as y'alls, i.e. EEEWWWW. That's how I felt about raw oysters till I tried one. That's how I STILL feel about 'em. Now, Escargot? They're so good yer tongue'll slap a knot on yer forehead tryin' t'get at 'em! :rofl

Tom


----------



## Sondra

yeh but the escargot is not raw Tom.


----------



## Sheryl

:rofl :rofl :rofl Tom you're killing me. I must say I do love escargot or however you spell it. Never tried raw oysters.....but I do love my sushi!

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryls Brat

Ok I'm with mom on this one Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

:rofl but then again ya never know till ya try it but still ewwwwwwwwwwww

never could understand why the baby goats spit powdered milk back at me till one day one of em hit the nipple just right and shot it back into my mouth while I was talking then I understood cause it was Ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Sondra

OK guys we're all getting off topic here and not helping much. But think the answer here is that none of us cook with colostrum. Sorry.


----------



## cariboujaguar

I don't care if they get off topic... it's interesting either way and hillarious. People will eat slugs in a shell and slimey sea creatures but super nutritious goat milk gross' them out LOL our logic is so off hahaha


----------



## Sondra

Your right there Ashley but no way am I eating raw oysters or sushi raw fish raw anything 
Tell you what I have drank colostrum but don't like it so better home my immune system is good  should be after nearly 70 yrs.


----------



## cariboujaguar

you're not saying you're almost 70 are you??? good for you for trying it though, my parents always made me taste everything, except tofu because I out witted my grandmother and my dad said I didn't have to try it. She kept trying to get me to try some because it was 'good for me' and I refused then she said 'oh come on, it doesn't taste like anything' so I said 'then why would I want to eat it?' and my dad said 'she has a good point' LOL


----------



## Sondra

yep I sure am as Whim says older than dirt Yeh I am not in for tufu either.


----------



## cariboujaguar

Wow, that's awesome! I want to be raising goats in my 60's for sure! you rock!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

OK this isn't Off topic  do you want me to move you so you can continue this gross thread? Vicki


----------



## Leo

:rofl


----------



## Sondra

Vicki we don't have an old peoples board on here.


----------



## Sheryl

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## cariboujaguar

no Vicki, we're totally on topic, you just arn't reading it right LOL, these are all coded recipes for collustrum cheeses'... 1 part ewwwwww 2 parts escargot... hello, arn't you paying attention? LOL


----------

